# Chargeur à induction pour iPad



## AppleSpirit (10 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

Existe-t-il un chargeur à induction (donc sans fil) pour mon ipad air 2 ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## AppleSpirit (14 Avril 2015)

???


----------

